# Скрытое незаращение дужек шейных позвонков



## Натальяя (9 Авг 2009)

Подскажите, что это такое за диагноз и что делать? Пока сделали только рентген. МРТ тоже будем делать. Можно это исправить без операционного вмешательства? Спасибо.


----------

